# Präteritum vs. Perfekt in Erzählungen



## dec-sev

> Jeden Tag, habe ich viele Abenteuer. Gestern bin ich durch eine Hurrikan geflogen, von den Falke gefluchtet und hat ich viele Vulkane gesehen.


Das ist aus dem Thread, der geschlossen wurde. Was interessiert mich ist, ob es ist besser besser den Präteritum oder den Perfekt In den Erzählungen solcher Art zu verwenden?


----------



## Sidjanga

_Jeden Tag, habe/erlebe ich viele Abenteuer. Gestern bin ich durch eine*n* Hurrikan geflogen, vo*r *ein*em* Falke*n* gefl*ü*chtet und *habe* viele Vulkane gesehen._

Durch das Perfekt wirkt der Text lebendiger, persönlicher, direkter und allgemein weniger "entfernt", was sich hier auch deshalb besonders anbietet, da als Zeitangabe "gestern" genannnt wird.
Auf diese Art klingt das Ganze persönlicher und eigentlich nach Tagebucheintrag.
Die Verwendung des Präteritums würde den Text sachlicher und eher nach Bericht klingen lassen.

Es ist also im Wesentlichen eine Frage des Stils und hängt davon ab, welchen Eindruck man dem Leser vermitteln möchte.


----------



## dec-sev

Mit „gestern“ ist alles klar. Stellen wir uns vor, dass ich meinen Urlaub auf Jamaika gemacht habe und davon erzähle. 
_Ich lebte in einem schonen kleinen Hotel neben dem Strand und ging dort jeden Morgen bevor die andere noch immer schliefen. Eines Tages bin ich ins Gebirge gegangen und viele Vulkane gesehen habe. _
Das die Verwendung des Präteritums ein Text sachlicher macht, ist mir neu.
Das Einzige,warum die Verwendung von dem Perfekt im originalen Text besser ist, ist „gestern“ und der Fakt, dass die beschreibende Episode nur einmal passierten. Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Es liegt wohl daran, dass in der Umgangssprache in einigen Regionen, vor allem im südlicheren Bereich, vor allem der Perfekt, nicht aber das Präteritum bzw. Imperfekt verwendet wird. 
Damit übernimmt er Eigenschaften der Umgangssprache.

Gestern ging ich ins Kino. 
Gestern bin ich ins Kino gegangen.
Beide beschreiben exakt das Gleiche. Sie sind auch gleich exakt. 

Ob es nur einmal oder mehrmals passierte, ist dabei egal:

Gestern ging ich dreimal ins Kino. 
Gestern bin ich dreimal ins Kino gegangen.

Voriges Jahr ging ich immer wieder ins Kino. 
Voriges Jahr bin ich immer wieder ins Kino gegangen.

Wenn umgangssprachlich Perfekt vorgezogen wird, klingt Präteritum automatisch "schriftsprachlicher".


----------



## sokol

dec-sev said:


> Das Einzige,warum die Verwendung von dem Perfekt im originalen Text besser ist, ist „gestern“ und der Fakt, dass die beschreibende Episode nur einmal passierten. Oder?


Für jene Regionen, in denen Präteritum fremd ist (also im Süden von Deutschland und in der Schweiz und Österreich) gilt das so - in dieser Form - nicht wirklich. 

Umgangssprachlich wird in Österreich Perfekt verwendet, egal ob ein Ereignis weiter zurück liegt oder erst gestern oder gar heute passiert ist - bzw., oft wird Perfekt mit Präsens gemischt, nicht selten beginnt man eine Erzählung über den letzten Urlaub im Perfekt und setzt dann wie selbstverständlich im Präsens fort - oder mischt auch beide Zeitformen.

In der Schule dagegen *müssen *Kinder ab einer gewissen Schulstufe (ich weiss nicht mehr, ab wann das verlangt wird ) in Aufsätzen die "Erzählform" verwenden, und diese ist, so wird bei uns gelehrt, immer im Präteritum (obwohl das so eigentlich falsch ist, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte ;-).

Daher resultiert wohl der Gebrauch von Perfekt und Präteritum in Österreich: umgangssprachlich Perfekt, schriftsprachlich dagegen verwenden viele sogar ausschliesslich Präteritum, weil sie eben gelernt haben, dass beim Schreiben Präteritum verwendet werden muss.
Die Unterscheidung beider Zeitformen ist in Österreich somit jedenfalls völlig willkürlich - bzw. rein stilistisch; einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen beiden gibt es bei uns nicht.

(Ich selbst mache auch schriftlich reichlich vom Perfekt Gebrauch, damit bin ich aber nicht repräsentativ für den Sprachgebrauch in Österreich.)


Um zur ursprünglichen Frage zurückzukehren: jeder österreichische Lehrer würde wohl behaupten, dass in Erzählungen Präteritum zu verwenden sei, und viele würden wohl Perfekt sogar als "falsch" bezeichnen.
Sie haben damit jedoch *nicht *recht, das ist der Punkt.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

sokol said:


> Für jene *Regionen, in denen Präteritum fremd ist (also im Süden von Deutschland und in der Schweiz und Österreich*) gilt das so - in dieser Form - nicht wirklich.


Ich bin hier im Forum schon ein paar mal über diese Aussage gestolpert - jetzt frage ich einfach mal nach:

Wo in Deutschland wird denn das Präteritum in der Alltagssprache noch verwendet? Und ich welchem Umfang?

Hier im Rheinland z.B. wird selbst "ich war" zu "ich bin gewesen" - und Süddeutschland ist woanders, finde ich.


----------



## sokol

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich bin hier im Forum schon ein paar mal über diese Aussage gestolpert - jetzt frage ich einfach mal nach:
> 
> Wo in Deutschland wird denn das Präteritum in der Alltagssprache noch verwendet? Und ich welchem Umfang?
> 
> Hier im Rheinland z.B. wird selbst "ich war" zu "ich bin gewesen" - und Süddeutschland ist woanders, finde ich.


Ja, das Rheinland gehört zweifellos sprachlich nicht zu Süddeutschland. 

Ich kenne einige Norddeutsche (hauptsächlich Geschäftspartner), die sehr wohl (am Telefon, und in Mails) das Präteritum regelmässig verwenden, aber erstens ist das nicht wirklich Alltagssprache, und zweitens auch nicht repräsentativ: ich kann also nicht wirklich sagen, wo das Präteritum wirklich noch alltagssprachlich lebending ist.

Traditionell, d. h. in den "alten" Dialekten, war Präteritum im plattdeutschen Raum ursprünglich noch voll erhalten, im >mitteldeutschen< Raum (dialektologisch; d. h. da würd ich auch das Rheinland dazurechnen) war ein grösserer Übergangsbereich (Präteritum wird nach Süden hin seltener), und vom schwäbisch-fränkischen Gebiet an südwärts ist das Präteritum ausgestorben, lediglich "war" (als völlig bedeutungsgleiche Form von "bin gewesen") hat sich lokal stark ausgebreitet, vor allem durchwegs in Bayern und Österreich - nicht aber in der Schweiz.

In modernen, städtischen Umgangssprachen gibt es aber offenbar andere Trends, wie ja kürzlich anderswo besprochen - das Zunehmen von Perfekt in Deutschland.
Das ist eigentlich alles, was ich dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Frank78

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich bin hier im Forum schon ein paar mal über diese Aussage gestolpert - jetzt frage ich einfach mal nach:
> 
> Wo in Deutschland wird denn das Präteritum in der Alltagssprache noch verwendet? Und ich welchem Umfang?
> 
> Hier im Rheinland z.B. wird selbst "ich war" zu "ich bin gewesen" - und Süddeutschland ist woanders, finde ich.



Ich sprech jetzt mal für Mitteldeutschland. Oder doch nur für mich? 

Sätze wie "Ich _bin_ in Kino _gewesen_" oder "Ich _habe_ eine Idee _gehabt_" sage/höre ich eher selten. Zwei klassische Beispiele, wo ich Präteritum gebrauchen würde. Also in den Fällen, wo Hilfsverb (sein, haben) gleich dem Vollverb (sein, haben) ist.


----------



## Sowka

Frank78 said:


> Ich sprech jetzt mal für Mitteldeutschland. Oder doch nur für mich?
> 
> Sätze wie "Ich _bin_ in Kino _gewesen_" oder "Ich _habe_ eine Idee _gehabt_" sage/höre ich eher selten. Zwei klassische Beispiele, wo ich Präteritum gebrauchen würde. Also in den Fällen, wo Hilfsverb (sein, haben) gleich dem Vollverb (sein, haben) ist.


 
Ich glaube, so mache ich das auch. Wie ich den Einsatz der deutschen Zeitformen in der Schule gelernt habe, weiß ich gar nicht mehr  und ich setze die Zeiten im Großen und Ganzen unbewusst ein, aber ich glaube, beim Erzählen verwende ich überwiegend Perfekt. Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit ein bisschen darauf achten..

Jedenfalls kommt mir ein durchgehendes Präteritum irgendwie "alt" vor; würde ich mit einem Autor wie Theodor Fontane assoziieren (ohne auch das geprüft zu haben). ==> Es gibt viel zu tun


----------



## trbl

Also ich kann bestätigen, dass zumindest im westmitteldeutschen Sprachraum (Hessen, RP, NRW, Nordbaden) mit Ausnahme von einer Hand voll Verben (sein, haben, wollen, sollen, können, denken) in der gesprochenen Sprache ausschließlich Perfekt verwendet wird. Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, dass dies im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum mehr oder weniger Standard ist. Wenn es hiervon irgendwo signifikante Abweichungen geben sollte, ist das meiner Meinung nach eine Ausnahme.


----------



## dec-sev

sokol said:


> Für jene Regionen, in denen Präteritum fremd ist (also im Süden von Deutschland und in der Schweiz und Österreich) gilt das so - in dieser Form - nicht wirklich.


Noch eine Frage. Was sagt man in den Regionen, in denen Präteritum fremd ist , das Folgende: "*I was reading* a book when someone knocked at the door"?


----------



## trbl

dec-sev said:


> Noch eine Frage. Was sagt man in den Regionen, in denen Präteritum fremd ist , das Folgende: "*I was reading* a book when someone knocked at the door"?



Ich würde sagen:
"Ich habe gerade ein Buch gelesen, als jemand and er Tür geklopft hat." oder
"Ich war gerade dabei, ein Buch zu lesen, als jemand an der Tür geklopft hat."


----------



## Savra

Sigianga said:


> Durch das Perfekt wirkt der Text lebendiger, persönlicher, direkter und allgemein weniger "entfernt", was sich hier auch deshalb besonders anbietet, da als Zeitangabe "gestern" genannnt wird.


Ich behaupte das Gegenteil: der Text wirkt tot, allenfalls aufgebläht und durch die ständige Wiederholung des Hilfsverbs alles andere als elegant. Ich kenne keine höhere Literatur, nicht einmal anspruchslose Literatur, die diesem Stil frönt.

Das Verb, das alles erst lebendig macht und den Sätzen seinen Sinn verleiht, rutsch noch dazu, wie als Nebensache, ans Ende des Satzes, wird manchmal dreißig Wörter vermißt und muß regelrecht gesucht werden, wenn es von Nebensätzen ans Ende gesprengt wird.

Selbst in der Umgangssprache ist das Perfekt häßlich. Funktionalität möchte ich ihm nicht absprechen, ihm mehr zusprechen kann ich jedoch auch nicht. In der Schriftsprache dient es meines Erachtens einzig dazu, einen Text umgangssprachlich wirken zu lassen. Hier könnte das historische Präsens eine ansprechende Alternative sein.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe gestern in meinem Online-Tagebuch (das ist nicht öffentlich; sonst würde ich jetzt kühn verlinken) nach authentischen Beiträgen geschaut und gestaunt: Wenn ich erzähle, verwende ich Perfekt und Präteritum in munterem Wechsel. In diesen Texten schreibe ich ungefähr so, wie ich auch sprechen würde. Am Wochenende werde ich mir mal etwas Zeit nehmen, das genauer zu betrachten, und dann werde ich Euch mit den Ergebnissen beglücken 

Ich glaube, WEDER rein-Präteritum NOCH rein-Perfekt macht einen Text schön.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Sowka said:


> Ich glaube, WEDER rein-Präteritum NOCH rein-Perfekt macht einen Text schön.



Sehe ich auch so. Dogmatisches Beharren auf der reinen Lehre einerseits und ein lapidares "so wird eben gesprochen" andererseits führen nicht weiter. Warum nicht virtuos mit beiden Formen spielen, wenn sie inhaltlich doch keinen großen Unterschied mehr machen?


----------



## sokol

trbl said:


> dec-sev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noch eine Frage. Was sagt man in den Regionen, in denen Präteritum fremd ist , das Folgende: "*I was reading* a book when someone knocked at the door"?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich würde sagen:
> "Ich habe gerade ein Buch gelesen, als jemand and er Tür geklopft hat." oder
> "Ich war gerade dabei, ein Buch zu lesen, als jemand an der Tür geklopft hat."
Click to expand...

In Österreich würde diese Verlaufsform umgangssprachlich wohl eher so ausgedrückt werden (leicht umformuliert - so klingt das für österreichische Verhältnisse eher idiomatisch):
"Ich war gerade beim Lesen, als jemand an _die _Tür geklopft hat."
"Ich hab gerade ein Buch gelesen, als jemand an _die _Tür geklopft hat."
Oder statt "an die Tür geklopft" ganz einfach "angeklopft".

Perfekt wirkt nur deswegen für jene, die selbst Präteritum benützen, so umständlich, weil sie gedanklich Präteritum schlicht durch Perfekt ersetzen. Durch andere Formulierungen bleiben Sätze mit Perfekt jedenfalls durchaus leicht verständlich - ich kann versichern, dass sich daraus in Österreich (oder auch in der Schweiz) nicht das geringste Kommunikationsproblem ergibt. 



Savra said:


> Selbst in der Umgangssprache ist das Perfekt häßlich. Funktionalität möchte ich ihm nicht absprechen, ihm mehr zusprechen kann ich jedoch auch nicht. In der Schriftsprache dient es meines Erachtens einzig dazu, einen Text umgangssprachlich wirken zu lassen. Hier könnte das historische Präsens eine ansprechende Alternative sein.


Nun, das ist Geschmackssache, und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. 

Ich zum Beispiel finde Präteritum in der Umgangssprache hässlich (und deplaziert; gerade jetzt auch in Österreich) - und ja, es gibt einige Österreicher, die manchmal auch umgangssprachlich Präteritum verwenden.

Übrigens kommen ja auch die Franzosen in der Alltagssprache sehr gut mit dem passé composé aus - aber wie schon gesagt, das soll keine Stildiskussion werden, ich möchte nur vermerken, dass ich mit deiner Meinung nicht konform gehe.


----------



## Savra

sokol said:


> Ich zum Beispiel finde Präteritum in der Umgangssprache hässlich […]


Und warum findest Du es häßlich?

Ob das eine Frage des Geschmackes ist, weiß ich noch nicht einmal. Wie soll man sich gut ausdrücken, wenn man grammatisch dazu gezwungen ist, die Hilfsverben ständig und immer wieder zu wiederholen? Es ist zum Beispiel auch Tatsache, daß das Verb ans Ende des Satzes rückt und dessen Platz vom Hilfsverb eingenommen wird; die Verständlichkeit nimmt damit ab, außer bei kurzen Sätzen. Natürlich soll sich Sprache nicht an Messungen orientieren, aber es lassen sich eben doch abseits des Geschmackes Argumente bringen.

Ich nutze in der Umgangssprache auch überwiegend das Perfekt, aber dennoch ist es ein aufgeblähtes und keinesfalls schönes oder effizientes Sprachmittel. Wäre es eine Frage des Geschmackes, hätte ich es längst aus meiner Alltagssprache verdrängt; es ist aber leider ebenso eine Frage der Erziehung.

Deine Meinung sei Dir natürlich gelassen, und Du hast ja recht: irgendwie ist es dann doch auch eine Frage des Geschmacks.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich finde es so ein klein wenig undifferenziert, eine Sprachform, die vollkommen zulässig und gebräuchlich ist, pauschal als "hässlich" zu bezeichnen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir eher danach schauen, worin der Charme einer jeden dieser Sprachformen liegt (und BEIDE haben ihren Charme!), damit wir dann richtig gekonnt und bewusst formulieren können. Wir sollten nach den Nuancen suchen und diese verstehen. Meine ich.

Ich denke nicht, dass immer ein Nachteil dadurch entsteht, dass beim Perfekt das Vollverb ans Ende rückt. Ich habe gestern den folgenden Satz geschrieben (ganz natürlich, ohne nachzudenken (höhö)) und später gefunden, dass hier das Perfekt einfach perfekt ist:

"Ich habe gestern in meinem Online-Tagebuch (das ist nicht öffentlich; sonst würde ich jetzt kühn verlinken) nach authentischen Beiträgen geschaut und gestaunt: ..."

Der Satz wird genau dadurch so bündig, dass die beiden Vollverben gemeinsam am Ende stehen. Geschaut und gestaunt, zack-zack. Ganz genau das wollte ich auch ausdrücken. 

Wenn man denselben Satz ins Präteritum setzt, geht dieser Effekt verloren:

"Ich schaute gestern in meinem Online-Tagebuch (das ist nicht öffentlich; sonst würde ich jetzt kühn verlinken) nach authentischen Beiträgen und staunte: ...."

In diesem Fall geht die Abfolge der Tätigkeiten Schauen-Staunen im Getümmel des Satzes unter; der Satz verliert, nach meinem Empfinden, an Dynamik. Jemand anders wird das vielleicht anders empfinden, und genau darüber sollten wir dann möglichst genau sprechen. 

Danke, dec-sev, für dieses interessante Thema!

Einen schönen Tag Euch allen!


----------



## dec-sev

trbl said:


> "Ich war gerade dabei, ein Buch zu lesen, als jemand an der Tür geklopft hat."


 Bezeichnet es nicht "I was about to read a book..."?


Sowka said:


> Danke, dec-sev, für dieses interessante Thema!


Danke nach Deutschland und Österreich 


> Wenn man denselben Satz ins Präteritum setzt, geht dieser Effekt verloren:


Denke ich auch.


sokol said:


> Nun, das ist Geschmackssache, und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten


Wie würdest du meine Urlausbgeschichte (Poste No.3) nach deinem Geschmak erzählen? Und würdest du was ändern falls du eine Email schriebest?


----------



## trbl

dec-sev said:


> Bezeichnet es nicht "I was about to read a book..."?



Das würde ich eher mit "im Begriff sein, etw. zu tun" übersetzen. Allerdings wird "dabei sein, etw. zu tun" in der Tat gelgentlich synonym verwendet.  



dec-sev said:


> Danke nach Deutschland und Österreich



Die Übersetzungsvorschläge von sokol wären in Deutschland übrigens ebenso richtig und üblich wie in Österreich.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist das beim Vergleich Englisch/Deutsch?

Beispiel: "I have got/I've got" heißt wörtlich "ich habe bekommen". Aber es wird übersetzt "Ich habe" (Das habe ich bisher immer falsch gelesen. -- In diesem Satz würde ich rein gefühlsmäßig nicht - Präteritum - "das las ich bisher immer falsch" sagen.)
Kann ich in diesen Fällen beide Formen verwenden? Die Vergangenheit scheidet hier sicher aus. 

"I've got a book." Ist das  "Ich habe ein Buch"? Oder "Ich habe ein Buch bekommen"? Sicher heißt es nicht "Ich bekam ein Buch."

"Ich habe Angst" vs. "Ich habe Angst bekommen."  Kann "Ich habe Angst bekommen" Gegenwart bedeuten? (Im Gegensatz zu "Ich bekam Angst." - das liegt sicher in der Vergangenheit.)


----------



## dec-sev

Ich fürchte, dass dein Beispiel nicht gut angebracht ist. Soviel ich weiß, bezeichnet „I have got“ dasselbe wie „I have“:
_I have got a sister = I have a sister._
Zumindest, so wurde ich in Schule gelehrt. Ich habe gehört, das in der US sagt man „I have“ wohingegen in England, „I have got“ oder umgekehrt. Daran kann ich jetzt nicht erinnern.


----------



## sokol

Savra said:


> Und warum findest Du es häßlich?


Erst einmal der offensichtlichste Grund: Millionen von Menschen sprechen Perfekt im Alltag*) - für sie ist das das allernormalste auf der Welt, das ist ihre Alltagssprache und ihre Muttersprache.
Zu sagen, diese Leute sprächen alle "hässlich" ist schon einmal von vornherein nicht besonders höflich.  (So gesehen sind auch sehr viele Lehrer, die das ja nun in der Tat regelmässig behaupten, nicht besonders höflich. )

*) Ausschliesslich oder überwiegend. Das wären knapp 5 Mio. Schweizer, gut 8 Mio. Österreicher, sowie von den gut 22 Mio. in BW und BY lebenden Deutschen wohl zumindest zwei Drittel (sehr konservativ geschätzt, vermutlich wesentlich mehr) = 14 Mio und weiters in HE/RP/NRW (siehe trbl's Posting) mit ca. 44 Mio. Einwohnern ebenso ein erheblicher Prozentsatz, sagen wir wieder sehr konservativ "nur" 1 Drittel = 15 Mio, macht zumindest "sichere" 42 Millionen Deutschsprachige, die im Alltag regelmässig und häufig Präteritum verwenden; möglicherweise wie gesagt erheblich mehr - 50-60 Mio. sind denkbar. Bei einer Gesamtbevölkerung von 95 Mio. Deutschsprachigen in diesen 3 Ländern wären selbst die konservativ geschätzten 42 Mio. nahezu die Hälfte.

Zweitens, ich finde Perfekt in gesprochener Sprache schön und Präteritum in gesprochener Sprache hässlich; darüber hinaus unterscheide ich aber sehr wohl auch nach Region: in Österreich ist Präteritum einfach deplaziert - in gesprochener Sprache Präteritum zu verwenden wirkt sehr gespreizt und formell. Dasselbe trifft sicher auch für die Schweiz zu.
Hingegen finde ich es natürlich völlig normal, wenn Deutsche (insbes. Norddeutsche) Präteritum häufig und durchgängig verwenden: da wäre ich wiederum überrascht, durchgängig Perfekt zu hören.



Savra said:


> Ob das eine Frage des Geschmackes ist, weiß ich noch nicht einmal. Wie soll man sich gut ausdrücken, wenn man grammatisch dazu gezwungen ist, die Hilfsverben ständig und immer wieder zu wiederholen?


Das ist ein Eindruck, der ganz offensichtlich auf deiner persönlichen sprachlichen Erfahrung beruht.
Mit deinem Satz implizierst du, dass jene, die Perfekt regelmässig und häufig verwenden, sich "nicht gut ausdrücken" könnten - was schlicht und einfach Unsinn ist. Die sprachliche Praxis von zumindest 40 Millionen Deutschsprachigen widerlegt das doch klar.

Es wäre übrigens dasselbe in Italien, wo ebenso in Norditalien das klassische Tempussystem nicht mehr wirklich erhalten ist - nur die Süditaliener verwenden das noch durchgängig. Sind deshalb etwa die Norditaliener "sprachlich ungebildet"? Das klingt nicht minder fragwürdig als die Aussage, der Gebrauch von überwiegend oder ausschliesslich Perfekt sei "minderwertig".



Savra said:


> Ich nutze in der Umgangssprache auch überwiegend das Perfekt, aber dennoch ist es ein aufgeblähtes und keinesfalls schönes oder effizientes Sprachmittel. Wäre es eine Frage des Geschmackes, hätte ich es längst aus meiner Alltagssprache verdrängt; es ist aber leider ebenso eine Frage der Erziehung.


Ich vermute, du hast eben - wie so viele - gelernt, Pefekt als "schlechten Stil" zu betrachten. Die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Lehrmeinung habe ich selbst nie wirklich begriffen (noch akzeptiert; und in meinem Alter wird sich diese Meinung auch ganz bestimmt nicht mehr ändern ).



dec-sev said:


> Wie würdest du meine Urlausbgeschichte (Poste No.3) nach deinem Geschmak erzählen? Und würdest du was ändern falls du eine Email schriebest?


Angenommen ich schreib einem Freund ein E-Mail, in lockerem Stil (also umgangssprachlich); das könnte dann in etwa so ausschaun:

Dein Text (wär korrekturbedürftig, aber das ist jetzt nicht der Punkt ;-):
_Ich lebte in einem schonen kleinen Hotel neben dem Strand und ging dort jeden Morgen bevor die andere noch immer schliefen. Eines Tages bin ich ins Gebirge gegangen und viele Vulkane gesehen habe.

_"Übersetzung":
_Wir haben ein schönes, kleines Strandhotel gehabt. Ich bin immer schon ganz zeitig in der Früh am Strand gewesen, als alle noch im Bett waren. Einmal war ich im Gebirge, in einer wunderschönen Vulkanlandschaft.

_Im Dialekt könnte man sagen (gesprochene Sprache; Dialekt so "normalisiert" = der Standardsprache angepasst, dass du ihn hoffentlich auch noch verstehst ;-):
Wir ham a wunderschöns Strandhotel ghabt, und i bin immer zeitig in der Früh am Strand gangen, da waren alle no im Bett. Amal war i im Gebirg, a richtige Vulkanlandschaft, wunderschön muas i da sagen.


----------



## Savra

*@sokol:
> Erst einmal der offensichtlichste Grund: Millionen von
> Menschen sprechen Perfekt im Alltag**

Weil das Präteritum von wenigen gesprochen wird, ist es häßlich? Daß es da einen Zusammenhang gibt, war mir bis jetzt nicht klar – und ist es jetzt auch noch nicht. 
*
> Zu sagen, diese Leute sprächen alle "hässlich" ist schon
> einmal von vornherein nicht besonders höflich. *

Das unterstellt, daß sich das in der Anwendung durchsetzt, was am schönsten ist. Bei Sprache war das nie so, da waren immer andere Kriterien entscheidend.

Die Ernährung der meisten Menschen in Deutschland ist ungesund, aber ich kann an dieser Feststellung nichts unhöfliches bemerken. Nein, ich glaube nicht, daß die Masse unantastbar wird, nur weil es die Masse ist.

*> Zweitens, ich finde Perfekt in gesprochener Sprache
> schön und Präteritum in gesprochener Sprache hässlich*

Darauf bezog sich meine Frage. Warum findest Du das? Mich interessiert, was die Schönheit des Perfekts ausmacht – sofern man es denn schön findet.

*> Das ist ein Eindruck, der ganz offensichtlich auf deiner
> persönlichen sprachlichen Erfahrung beruht.*

Es gibt ganz allgemeine psychologische Wirkungen und Empfindungen, und Wiederholungen sind etwas, was der Mensch allgemein nicht gerne mag oder was schnell negativ auffällt.

*> Mit deinem Satz implizierst du, dass jene, die Perfekt
> regelmässig und häufig verwenden, sich "nicht gut ausdrücken"
> könnten - was schlicht und einfach Unsinn ist.*

Nun kenne ich mich im Bereich der diskreten Mathematik und Logik einigermaßen aus, aber wie Du zu dieser Implikation kommst, ist mir schleierhaft. Im Internet können sich tatsächlich viele nicht richtig ausdrücken, selbst wenn sie sich Mühe geben – und von richtig zu schön ist noch ein weiter weg –, aber ob jemand, der häufig das Perfekt nutzt, nicht auch das Präteritum vorbildlich beherrscht oder nicht sogar durch Stil und Wortschatz oder durch seine Betonung ein wunderbares Perfekt spricht, das kann ich doch überhaupt nicht beurteilen.

*> Sind deshalb etwa die Norditaliener "sprachlich ungebildet"?*

Um das beurteilen zu können, kenne ich mich zu wenig in italienischen Stilfragen, der italienischen Grammatik und der italienischen Literatur aus. Hm, genaugenommen kenne ich mich darin (damit?) überhaupt nicht aus.
*
> Ich vermute, du hast eben - wie so viele - gelernt,
> Pefekt als "schlechten Stil" zu betrachten.*

Ich beschäftige mich aus Lust und Laune mit der Sprache, und das erst seit einigen Jahren. Davor war mir nicht einmal bewußt, ob ich nun im Präteritum oder Perfekt schreibe.

Warum es schlechter Stil ist, allen voran eben, weil das Verb ans Ende gedrängt wird, schrieb ich bereits. Es ist also nicht bloß eine Übereinkunft oder gar ein Mythus, es gibt dafür tatsächlich Gründe. (Ebenso gibt es Gründe oder wenigstens Vermutungen, warum sich sprachlich das Perfekt durchgesetzt hat.)

Vielleicht wirkt das Schulwissen unbewußt, das vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Ich tippe da allerdings doch eher auf Fakten und Gefallen denn auf eingetrichtertes altes Wissen.

Verstehe mich übrigens bitte nicht falsch, ich möchte Dich nicht davon überzeugen, daß es besser oder schlechter sei, an diesem oder jenem Gefallen zu finden. Tatsächlich bist Du in der entspannteren Situation, wenn Dir das Perfekt gefällt. 

Hutschis Satz möchte ich noch einmal hervorheben: „Wenn umgangssprachlich Perfekt vorgezogen wird, klingt Präteritum automatisch ‚schriftsprachlicher‘.“ Darauf können wir uns vermutlich einigen.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Savra said:


> Es gibt ganz *allgemeine psychologische Wirkungen und Empfindungen*, und *Wiederholungen *sind etwas, was *der Mensch allgemein nicht gerne mag* oder was schnell negativ auffällt.


An diesem Beispiel zeigt sich mir, warum ich mit deiner Meinung hier im Thread so meine Schwierigkeiten habe: ich sehe viel schwarz und weiß und kaum Grautöne.

Du beschreibst Dinge als schön oder häßlich, einige Dinge mag der "Mensch im allgemeinen", andere nicht.

Darüber hinaus finde ich gerade dieses Beispiel auch unzutreffend. Woher hast du die Information, dass der Mensch im allgemeinen keine Wiederholungen mag? Das Gegenteil ist, finde ich, der Fall: Wiederholungen - wie etwa Rituale -  sind etwas, was vielen Menschen Halt gibt. Das könnte auch für Sprache zutreffen.


----------



## Savra

Stimmt, im speziellen können Wiederholungen förderlich und gewünscht sein – bei einem Lottogewinn beispielsweise . Nein, ernsthaft: Wie überall gibt es hier Grenzen zwischen einem Zuviel, einem Erträglich, einem Gewünscht und der Wahrnehmungsschwelle. Das ist so natürlich und so selbstverständlich, daß ich nicht dachte, daß man das überhaupt erwähnen muß.

Bei einer Erzählung gibt es für das Perfekt übrigens weniger Abstufung: entweder nutzt jemand das Perfekt, oder er vermischt mit dem Präteritum  und damit auch die Unterschiede.

Doch zum Ritual: Ein Ritual kann nur so lange halt geben, wie es eine Bedeutung oder ein Symbolgehalt hat. Wenn es einfach nur eine Notwendigkeit ist, ohne tieferen Sinn, dann ist allenthalben lästige Wiederholung. Im Falle des Perfekts haben die Hilfsverben nur noch einen sehr geringen Informationsgehalt, auch im Sinne Shannons.


----------



## dec-sev

sokol said:


> Dein Text (wär korrekturbedürftig, aber das ist jetzt nicht der Punkt ;-):


Warum denn?
_Ich lebte in einem schonen kleinen Hotel neben dem Strand und ging dorthin jeden Morgen wenn die andere noch immer schliefen. Eines Tages bin ich ins Gebirge gegangen und viele Vulkane gesehen habe._Nicht so schön, wie die "Übersetzung", aber ich hoffe, etwa besser, als erstmals. 


Savra said:


> Stimmt, im speziellen können Wiederholungen förderlich und gewünscht sein – bei einem Lottogewinn beispielsweise .


----------



## sokol

Savra said:


> *> Erst einmal der offensichtlichste Grund: Millionen von
> > Menschen sprechen Perfekt im Alltag**
> 
> Weil das Präteritum von wenigen gesprochen wird, ist es häßlich? Daß es da einen Zusammenhang gibt, war mir bis jetzt nicht klar – und ist es jetzt auch noch nicht.


Nein, du liest da etwas in meine Sätze hinein, was ich nicht zu schreiben beabsichtigt habe. 

Der Punkt ist - ich finde Präteritum in gesprochener Sprache hässlich, weil ich (in Österreich lebend) damit konfrontiert bin, dass manche Leute das tun, was so überhaupt nicht zur Sprachlandschaft passt, somit fremd ist und "von oben herab" wirkt (und noch dazu skurril in jenen Fällen, wo dieser Präteritum-Gebrauch mit ansonstem stilistisch sehr schlechtem Sprachgebrauch gepaart ist - was oft genug der Fall ist).

Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Präteritumgebrauch in Sprachlandschaften zu tun, in denen Präteritum völlig normal ist.

Ausserdem geht es auch nicht um Mehrheits- oder Minderheitenmeinung.
Wenn Leute wegen ihrer Sprache diskriminiert werden, wie das in England in den 1960er Jahren der Fall war (angeblich soll sich das seither grundlegend geändert haben), dann ist das Diskriminierung unabhängig davon, ob nur 100.000 oder 5 Mio. oder 30 Mio. Menschen davon betroffen sind.

Im deutschsprachigen Raum ist ausserdem meine Meinung - dass Perfekt als Vergangenheitszeitform gesprochener Sprache (in jenen Sprachlandschaften, in denen das die übliche Form ist) schön und richtig und nicht zu bekämpfen ist, ja eindeutig eine Minderheitenmeinung, ausgenommen die Schweiz und Österreich - und wird selbst von jenen, die Perfekt verwenden, oft nicht vertreten.

Der Punkt ist vielmehr die Schizophrenie, die ich dahinter sehe, dass so viele Leute Perfekt verwenden und doch die allermeisten Präteritum "schöner" finden: also das Vorurteil über die Sprache, das sich über die Jahrhunderte hinweg aufgebaut hat.
(In älterer Literatur findet man übrigens noch sehr reichlichen Perfektgebrauch; war diese ältere Literatur deswegen etwa qualitativ "schlecht"??)



Savra said:


> *Der
> > Zu sagen, diese Leute sprächen alle "hässlich" ist schon
> > einmal von vornherein nicht besonders höflich. *
> 
> Das unterstellt, daß sich das in der Anwendung durchsetzt, was am schönsten ist. Bei Sprache war das nie so, da waren immer andere Kriterien entscheidend.


Erneut - darum geht es nicht.
Mir geht es darum, dass wir nicht die alten Dogmen der präskriptiven Grammatik bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag unhinterfragt folgsam nachbeten.

Ist es wirklich nötig, dass unsere Lehrer die Kinder dazu zwingen, Perfekt durch Präteritum zu ersetzen? (In Regionen, wo nahezu ausschliesslich Perfekt gebraucht wird.)
In Österreich wird das übrigens meiner Erfahrung nach etwas lockerer gehandhabt: Präteritum wird nicht als "einzig richtige" Zeitform dargestellt (jedenfalls in meiner Schulzeit war's nicht so); wir haben lediglich in Schulaufsätzen durchgängig Präteritum verwenden müssen - als Übung sozusagen, um diese Zeitform überhaupt zu lernen.



Savra said:


> *> Zweitens, ich finde Perfekt in gesprochener Sprache
> > schön und Präteritum in gesprochener Sprache hässlich*
> 
> Darauf bezog sich meine Frage. Warum findest Du das? Mich interessiert, was die Schönheit des Perfekts ausmacht – sofern man es denn schön findet.


Nun, Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Ich schreibe meine Firmenemails (viele auch an deutsche Geschäftspartner) ausschliesslich in Perfekt, Präsens und Futur, bzw. die einzige Präteritumform, die ich verwende, ist "war".
Bis dato hat mich noch nicht einmal irgendwer darauf angesprochen.
(Lediglich in meinen englischen Emails verwende ich auch _simple past. _)
Auch meine Forumsbeiträge enthalten kein Präteritum - ist das überhaupt schon irgendwem aufgefallen?

Wie soll man "Schönheit" beschreiben? Das geht wohl ebenso wenig wie über Geschmack zu streiten. 



Savra said:


> Es gibt ganz allgemeine psychologische Wirkungen und Empfindungen, und Wiederholungen sind etwas, was der Mensch allgemein nicht gerne mag oder was schnell negativ auffällt.


Dieses Argument würde dann für alle Sprachen zutreffen, die nur oder doch häufig zusammengesetzte Zeitformen mit einem Hilfsverb bilden. Französisch zum Beispiel - und viele andere Sprachen.
Warum kann dann gesprochenes Französisch (mit ganz überwiegend passé composé) "schön" sein, bzw. warum soll gesprochenes Deutsch mit Perfekt hingegen "hässlich" sein?
(Gut, mag sein, dass du gesprochenes Französisch auch hässlich findest; es gibt aber genug Leute, die es charmant finden. )



Savra said:


> *> Mit deinem Satz implizierst du, dass jene, die Perfekt
> > regelmässig und häufig verwenden, sich "nicht gut ausdrücken"
> > könnten - was schlicht und einfach Unsinn ist.*
> 
> Nun kenne ich mich im Bereich der diskreten Mathematik und Logik einigermaßen aus, aber wie Du zu dieser Implikation kommst, ist mir schleierhaft.


Dein ursprünglicher Satz war: _"Ob das eine Frage des Geschmackes ist, weiß ich noch nicht einmal. Wie soll man sich gut ausdrücken, wenn man grammatisch dazu gezwungen ist, die Hilfsverben ständig und immer wieder zu wiederholen?"_
Nun denn, an die Arbeit:
- Du hinterfragst, ob Perfekt vs. Präteritum tatsächlich eine Frage des Geschmacks sein könne; denn:
- wenn man zu ständiger Wiederholung des Hilfsverb gezwungen sei, wie solle da grammatikalisch guter Ausdruck möglich sein? (Dass du dabei auf die häufige Wiederholung des Hilfsverbs anspielst, ist auch klar. ;-)
Ergo bringst du damit die Meinung zum Ausdruck, dass Zeitformen, die eine relativ häufige Wiederholung des Hilfsverbs erfordern, im Ausdruck unpräziser und/oder stilistisch schlechter seien. Womit wir wieder beim selben Argument wie im obigen Absatz wäre, was wiederum für mich nun eben kein Argument ist.

Viele slawische Sprachen haben übrigens ausschliesslich zusammengesetzte Zeitformen - alle West- und Ostslawischen Sprachen sowie Slowenisch; interessanterweise nimmt auch da nach Süden zu - über Kroatisch, Bosnisch und Serbisch - der Gebrauch einfacher Zeitformen zu, bis hin zum voll ausgebildeten System beim Makedonischen und Bulgarischen.
Niemandem käme in den Sinn zu behaupten, Tschechisch sei "stilistisch schwächer" als Bosnisch oder Bulgarisch, weil es weder Aorist noch Imperfekt (= einfache Zeitformen) kennt.
Doch wir befinden uns hier im Deutsch-Forum, bleiben wir also bei der deutschen Sprache. 



Savra said:


> Warum es schlechter Stil ist, allen voran eben, weil das Verb ans Ende gedrängt wird, schrieb ich bereits. Es ist also nicht bloß eine Übereinkunft oder gar ein Mythus, es gibt dafür tatsächlich Gründe. (Ebenso gibt es Gründe oder wenigstens Vermutungen, warum sich sprachlich das Perfekt durchgesetzt hat.)


Wie schon gesagt, ich kann weder deiner Argumentation zustimmen noch kann ich die Aussage akzeptieren, dass das Perfekt schlechter Stil sei: wie schon gesagt, über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.
Und beim über den gesamten deutschen Sprachraum hinweg extrem schwankenden Tempusgebrauch kann man da wohl nur von einer Geschmacks- und Stilfrage sprechen - ich kenne keine grammatikalische Beschreibung der deutschen Tempusformen, die tatsächlich dem überwiegenden Gebrauch in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz entspricht (denn das wäre gar nicht möglich, der Gebrauch differiert viel zu stark; auch innerhalb Deutschlands natürlich).


----------



## Sepia

Gewiss kann man in der deutschen oder den skandinavischen Sprachen nicht so klare Regeln dafür ausstellen wie in den romanischen - aber ich finde, dass von vielen Seiten viel zu kathegorisch behauptet wird, dass man in Umgangssprache kein Präteritum benutzt obwohl der in vielen Zusammenhängen eigentlich unumgänglich ist. 

Oder wie würdet ihr etwa nach z.B. einer Straftat den Täter beschreiben:

Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen ...

(Ich würde als Zuhörer gleich überlegen "... und das tut er nicht mehr, oder was?"

oder

Er trug einen branen Pullover, schwarze Schuhe ... etc.


----------



## sokol

Sepia said:


> Oder wie würdet ihr etwa nach z.B. einer Straftat den Täter beschreiben:
> 
> Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen ...
> 
> (Ich würde als Zuhörer gleich überlegen "... und das tut er nicht mehr, oder was?"
> 
> oder
> 
> Er trug einen branen Pullover, schwarze Schuhe ... etc.


Diesen Punkt haben wir ja schon einige Male diskutiert: es scheint so zu sein, dass gerade im nördlicheren Teil des Sprachgebiets tatsächlich viele Sprecher noch unterscheiden zwischen:

- Perfekt = Bezug zur Gegenwart noch vorhanden (d. h. wenn er einen Pullover "getragen hat", dann trägt er ihn jetzt wohl nicht mehr) und
- Präteritum = kein Bezug zur Gegenwart vorhanden, Handlung in der Vergangenheit.


In vielen Regionen ist diese Bedeutungsunterscheidung jedoch überhaupt nicht präsent - in Österreich ist das ganz sicher so, dasselbe würde ich für die Schweiz und weite Teile des süddeutschen Raumes annehmen.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Wieder mal eine Nachfrage aus purem Interesse:

Macht man sich im norddeutschen Sprachraum tatsächlich Gedanken, welche der Vergangenheitsformen Präteritum und Perfekt zu welcher Handlung passt?

Ich kann nur für Westdeutschland sprechen. Es war im Englischunterricht der 7. Klasse, als wir Schüler zum ersten Mal von solch einer Unterscheidung hörten (Past Tense vs. Present Perfect).

Und ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut daran, dass es für so manchen (mich inbegriffen) nicht ganz einfach war, diesen Zusammenhang zu begreifen, weil es so etwas in "unserem" Deutsch einfach nicht gab.

Seitdem war ich eigentlich davon überzeugt, dass es das Phänomen im Englischen, nicht aber im Deutschen gibt - oder nicht mehr.

Umso mehr hat mich Sepias Aussage überrascht.


----------



## trbl

Sepia said:


> Oder wie würdet ihr etwa nach z.B. einer Straftat den Täter beschreiben:
> 
> Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen ...
> 
> (Ich würde als Zuhörer gleich überlegen "... und das tut er nicht mehr, oder was?"
> 
> oder
> 
> Er trug einen branen Pullover, schwarze Schuhe ... etc.



Ich muss mich mannibreuckmann hier anschließen. Ich würde sagen: "Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen...". Müsste ich das ganze schriftlich verfassen, würde ich "Er trug..." schreiben. Inhaltlich sind die beiden Sätze für mich vollkommen identisch. 
Dass es in einem Teil Deutschlands einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen Perfekt und Präteritum gibt, war mir bisher nicht bekannt.
Allerdings leuchtet mir eins nicht ganz ein. Müsste der erste Satz für jemanden, der diese Unterscheidung macht, nicht eigentlich aussagen, dass der Täter den Pullover immer noch trägt?


----------



## sokol

trbl said:


> Ich muss mich mannibreuckmann hier anschließen. Ich würde sagen: "Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen...". Müsste ich das ganze schriftlich verfassen, würde ich "Er trug..." schreiben. Inhaltlich sind die beiden Sätze für mich vollkommen identisch.


Genau so ist es: für jene, die diesen Bedeutungsunterschied nicht kennen bzw. nie gekannt haben, ist Präteritum einfach die schriftliche bzw. formelle Form und Perfekt die mündliche bzw. informelle Form.

Ich weiss übrigens selbst nicht, wie in etwa die regionale Verteilung jener Sprecher gelagert ist, die tatsächlich noch semantisch zwischen Perfekt und Präteritum unterscheiden - es wird aber immer wieder von Sprechern behauptet, dass dies zuträfe; und zwar meinem Eindruck nach hauptsächlich von Norddeutschen bzw. jedenfalls ganz sicher nicht von Süddeutschen bzw. Schweizern/Österreichern.


----------



## Sepia

trbl said:


> Ich muss mich mannibreuckmann hier anschließen. Ich würde sagen: "Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen...". Müsste ich das ganze schriftlich verfassen, würde ich "Er trug..." schreiben. Inhaltlich sind die beiden Sätze für mich vollkommen identisch.
> Dass es in einem Teil Deutschlands einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen Perfekt und Präteritum gibt, war mir bisher nicht bekannt.
> Allerdings leuchtet mir eins nicht ganz ein. Müsste der erste Satz für jemanden, der diese Unterscheidung macht, nicht eigentlich aussagen, dass der Täter den Pullover immer noch trägt?


 

Ich würde sogar die Frage erweitern: Wie wissen die "Süddeutschen" die angeblich so reden eigentlich was gemeint ist - Gegenfrage stellen, vermuten oder wie?


----------



## sokol

Sepia said:


> Ich würde sogar die Frage erweitern: Wie wissen die "Süddeutschen" die angeblich so reden eigentlich was gemeint ist - Gegenfrage stellen, vermuten oder wie?


Das ergibt sich aus dem Kontext.
Oder wenn es sich nicht aus dem Kontext ergibt, dann ist es eben so wie bei dir, wenn du Präteritum gebrauchst: es ist unklar, ob man den Pullover immer noch trägt - darüber wird keine Aussage getroffen, gesagt wird nur, wie's damals war.

Dazu anmerken möchte ich auch noch, dass im Beispiel "Er hat einen braunen Pullover getragen" aus dem Kontext heraus (Täterbeschreibung) sofort klar wird, dass mit dem Gebrauch von Perfekt in diesem Fall ganz eindeutig eben *kein *Bezug zur Gegenwart hergestellt wird, denn bei einer Täterbeschreibung im Polizeibericht wär so ein Bezug irgendwie sinnfrei: auch da regelt der Kontext alles, es ist klar, dass Perfekt hier eben nicht so gebraucht wird, wie du das zum Beispiel machen würdest.

Auch bin ich mir durchaus nicht sicher, ob in folgendem hypothetischen Dialog selbst für Norddeutsche, die sich nach dieser Regel halten, zweifelsfrei klar wäre, dass man den Pullover jetzt nicht mehr trägt:

_- Du, gestern sah ich den X [habe gesehen??], der hat so einen hässlichen Pullover getragen!
_Sicher, man würde wohl davon ausgehen, dass X den hässlichen Pullover nicht mehr trägt, doch der Satz impliziert auch, dass man hofft, X werde doch hoffentlich diesen Pullover heute nicht mehr tragen; ausserdem, macht man die Gegenprobe:

_- Du, gestern sah ich den X, der trug so einen hässlichen Pullover!
_Wird da wirklich impliziert, dass keine Aussage darüber getroffen wird, ob X diesen Pullover auch heute noch trägt? Rein aus dem Kontext heraus würde ich davon ausgehen, dass der Grossteil aller Zuhörer davon ausgeht, dass X wohl diesen Pullover (hoffentlich ) heute nicht mehr trägt.
(Auch - doch nicht nur - deswegen, weil es ja nicht gerade schick ist, denselben Pullover 2x hintereinander zu tragen.)


Das heisst also - ich bin mir durchaus nicht sicher, ob das selbst für Norddeutsche wirklich einwandfrei so funktioniert, dass mit Perfekt ein Bezug zur Gegenwart hergestellt wird und mit Präteritum nicht.
Für einen Grossteil der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung besteht dieser Zusammenhang aber wohl offenbar nicht - wenn ich Manni und trbl (mit west-mitteldeutschen Hintergrund) dazurechne.


----------



## berndf

sokol said:


> ...lediglich "war" (als völlig bedeutungsgleiche Form von "bin gewesen") hat sich lokal stark ausgebreitet, vor allem durchwegs in Bayern und Österreich - nicht aber in der Schweiz.


Meines Wissens (sollte ich mich irren, bin ich für Korrekturen immer dankbar) gibt es "war" im ganzen Schwäbisch-Alemannischen Sprachraum nicht; dies ist nicht auf die Schweiz beschränkt. Ich kenne nur "isch gsie" (Alemannisch) und "isch gwäh" (Schwäbisch).


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Macht man sich im norddeutschen Sprachraum tatsächlich Gedanken, welche der Vergangenheitsformen Präteritum und Perfekt zu welcher Handlung passt?


Ich glaube, ehrlich gesagt, nein (wir reden hier, denke ich, von Standardsprache oder standardnaher Umgangssprache; für Dialekt gelten natürlich andere Regeln).
 
Ich denke, die Leute verwenden Perfekt und Präteritum intuitiv und oft inkonsistent. Aber niemand würde aus der Tatsache, dass er Perfekt statt Präteritum hört noch irgendwelche inhaltlichen Rückschlüsse über das beschriebene Geschehen ziehen. Dazu ist die gesamtdeutsche Alltagssprache einfach schon viel zu durchmischt. Allerdings wirkt in Norddeutschland eine Sprache, die, besonders wenn es um Geschichtenerzählen geht, nur Perfekt benutzt „unästhetisch“ und „ungebildet“.


----------



## severin83

dec-sev said:


> Warum denn?
> _Ich lebte in einem schönen kleinen Hotel neben dem Strand und ging dorthin jeden Morgen wenn die andere noch immer schliefen. Eines Tages bin ich ins Gebirge gegangen und *habe* viele Vulkane gesehen _habe_._



Ich würde es ja in etwa so formulieren (um nahe an deiner Formulierung zu bleiben):

Ich lebte in einem schönen kleinen Hotel am Strand, an den ich jeden Morgen ging, während die anderen noch _(immer)_ schliefen. Eines Tages ging ich ins Gebirge, wo ich viele Vulkane gesehen habe.

In einer gesprochenen Erzählung wäre es wohl etwa so:
Ich habe in einem schönen kleinen Hotel am Strand gelebt und bin jeden Tag in der Früh an den Strand gegangen, während die anderen noch geschlafen haben. Einmal bin ich in die Berge gegangen, da habe ich viele Vulkane gesehen.
(klar würde sich das im Dialekt anders anhören  )

lg


----------



## Hutschi

sokol said:


> ...
> 
> Auch bin ich mir durchaus nicht sicher, ob in folgendem hypothetischen Dialog selbst für Norddeutsche, die sich nach dieser Regel halten, zweifelsfrei klar wäre, dass man den Pullover jetzt nicht mehr trägt:
> 
> _- Du, gestern sah ich den X [habe gesehen??], der hat so einen hässlichen Pullover getragen!
> _Sicher, man würde wohl davon ausgehen, dass X den hässlichen Pullover nicht mehr trägt, doch der Satz impliziert auch, dass man hofft, X werde doch hoffentlich diesen Pullover heute nicht mehr tragen; ausserdem, macht man die Gegenprobe:
> 
> _- Du, gestern sah ich den X, der trug so einen hässlichen Pullover!
> _Wird da wirklich impliziert, dass keine Aussage darüber getroffen wird, ob X diesen Pullover auch heute noch trägt? Rein aus dem Kontext heraus würde ich davon ausgehen, dass der Grossteil aller Zuhörer davon ausgeht, dass X wohl diesen Pullover (hoffentlich ) heute nicht mehr trägt. ...



Esw gibt einen Fall, der oft in die Gegenwart hineinwirkt.

"Bekommen" und ähnliche Wörter:

"Hast Du das Auto bekommen?" 
"Ja, ich fahre immer noch damit."

Hier wird der Status geändert und der neue Status wirkt meist bis in die Gegenwart fort. Ich glaube nicht, dass in so einem Fall viele sagen: "Bekamst du das Auto?"

"Hast du einen Pullover erhalten?"
"Ja. Ich habe ihn in den Schrank gelegt."
Beides wirkt auf unterschiedliche Weise in die Gegenwart fort. Wenn nichts weiter dazu gesagt wird, kann man annehmen, er liege da noch immer und gehöre demjenigen weiterhin.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier viele sagen: "Erhieltest du den Pullover und legtest du ihn in den Schrank?"


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hutschi said:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier viele *sagen*: "Erhieltest du den Pullover und legtest du ihn in den Schrank?"



Natürlich nicht, es ist ja auch mündlicher Sprachgebrauch, aber vielleicht sehen das die Norddeutschen unter uns ja anders? 

Ob das Ereignis in die Gegenwart fortwirkt, halte ich allerdings für unerheblich:

Präteritum -> Schriftsprache: 
*"Er bekam den Pullover und legte ihn in den Schrank."*

Perfekt -> mündlicher Sprachgebrauch: 
*"Er hat den Pullover bekommen und in den Schrank gelegt."
*


----------



## Sepia

Da ich ja gerne mal selber nachforsche und nicht unbedingt alles glaube nur weil es allgemein angenommen wird habe ich in den letzten Tagen speziell darauf geachtet ob wir im Norden wirklich so sprechen, und ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir es tatsächlich tun.

Am besten konnte ich es gestern feststellen als ich als Bildbearbeiter von einer Fußballzeitung in Schleswig-Holstein gebucht war und mit einem Ohr die Reporter im Redaktionsraum belauschen konnte, während Sie ein Telefon-Interview führte nach dem anderen. Es handelt  sich hier nicht um Leute die Journalistik studiert haben oder in anderer Weise eine bessere Bildung haben als die Meisten. Das sind ganz einfach Leute die aus ihrem Interesse für Sport in den Beruf reingewachsen sind.

Charakteristische Ausdrucksweisen:

"Der Meier stand also im Tor Hat der Schulz dann den Foul gemacht?"

"Wer war heute Schiedsrichter?" ... "Wieviele Zuschauer hattet ihr?"
"Ist der Özgür dann in der zweiten Halbzeit ausgewechselt worden? ... Der hat also weiter gespielt." "Gab es gelbe oder rote Karten?" "Der ist also dann wegen meckern rausgeflogen ...?"

So in dem Stil. Da unterscheidet man eindeutig.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass hier viele sagen: "Erhieltest du den Pullover und legtest du ihn in den Schrank?"


Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. 

Es gibt viele andere Szenarien, wo das Präteritum nur sehr begrenzt bzw. gar nicht passt. Zum Beispiel, ich würde immer nur _"Hast du meine Brille irgendwo gesehen?"_ fragen (anstatt _"Sahst du meine Brille irgendwo?"_ ).

Deswegen glaube ich nicht (wie oft in diesem Forum geäußert), dass Präteritum und Perfekt _immer_ austauschbar sind.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## Sowka

Nein, ich glaube auch nicht, dass Präteritum und Perfekt immer austauschbar sind. Aber ich bin mir einfach keiner bewussten Entscheidungen bewusst (ä-hem ), die ich über die Anwendung der Zeiten treffen würde.

Es gibt Sätze, in denen ich vermutlich rein nach dem Klang gehe bei der Auswahl. Es gibt andere Sätze (wie "Sahest Du meine Brille?" ), die mir - außerhalb eines Theaterstücks etwa  - einfach nicht über die Lippen kämen.

Aber ich habe das für mich noch nicht ergründet..


----------



## ablativ

Sepia said:


> Da unterscheidet man eindeutig.



Nach welchen Kriterien wird denn da nach Perfekt und Imperf. unterschieden? Ist es nicht eher so, dass man in den genannten Dialogen ganz beliebig mal die eine und mal die andere Form wählt?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Sepia said:


> "Der Meier stand also im Tor Hat der Schulz dann den Foul gemacht?"
> 
> "Wer war heute Schiedsrichter?" ... "Wieviele Zuschauer hattet ihr?"
> "Ist der Özgür dann in der zweiten Halbzeit ausgewechselt worden? ... Der hat also weiter gespielt." "Gab es gelbe oder rote Karten?" "Der ist also dann wegen meckern rausgeflogen ...?"
> 
> So in dem Stil. Da unterscheidet man eindeutig.


Ich kann immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, worin diese Unterscheidung genau bestehen soll.

Bei "haben" und "sein" wird meiner Meinung nach ohnehin des Präteritum bevorzugt, von "ganz weit im Süden" vielleicht abgesehen.

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass diese Beispiele ein munteres Durcheinander von Präteritum und Perfekt in der Alltagssprache belegen - ohne jede grammatikalische Begründung.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe ebenfalls das Gefühl, dass es hier eher um Klang und Intonation als um Inhalt geht.


----------



## trbl

> Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu.
> 
> Es gibt viele andere Szenarien, wo das Präteritum nur sehr begrenzt bzw. gar nicht passt. Zum Beispiel, ich würde immer nur _"Hast du meine Brille irgendwo gesehen?"_ fragen (anstatt _"Sahst du meine Brille irgendwo?"_ ).
> 
> Deswegen glaube ich nicht (wie oft in diesem Forum geäußert), dass Präteritum und Perfekt _immer_ austauschbar sind.
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba


Keiner hat gesagt, dass man in der gesprochenen Sprache Präteritum und Perfekt beliebig austauscht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Es wurde gesagt, dass das Präteritum außerhalb des Nordens in der gesprochenen Sprache praktisch _überhaupt nicht _verwendet wird (Ausnahmen siehe Seite 1). Der Punkt, den einige hier gemacht haben, ist, dass auf der _Bedeutungsebene_ kein Unterschied zwischen Präteritum und Perfekt besteht, auf der funktionalen aber sehr wohl. "Sahst du meine Brille?" würde (außerhalb des Nordens) in der Tat kein Mensch sagen, da das Präteritum in der gesprochenen Sprache praktisch ausgestroben ist. "Ich fragte sie, ob sie meine Brille sah" würde man in einem Roman hingegen sehr wohl lesen.


----------



## Sowka

trbl said:


> "Ich fragte sie, ob sie meine Brille sah" würde man in einem Roman hingegen sehr wohl lesen.


 
Hallo trbl 

Ich glaube, in meinem Roman würde ich schreiben: "Ich fragte sie, ob sie meine Brille gesehen hätte."  (Denn ich glaube, diese Gleichzeitigkeit von "fragte" und "sah" funktioniert nicht gut). Aber ich *weiß* einfach zu wenig darüber *seufz*


----------



## trbl

Hallo Sowka,

Ja, das war vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel. Das folgende klingt besser:

"Wir haben uns im Kino einen Film angesehen" (gesprochen) vs. "Wir sahen uns im Kino einen Film an" (geschrieben).


----------



## Sowka

Ja, genau, das funktioniert gut! Ein solcher Satz könnte auch in meinem Roman (norddeutsche Tiefebene ) vorkommen..


----------

